# 870 value



## Firemutt1 (Nov 22, 2014)

I recently inherited a Simplicity 870 with electric start and light. This machine is like new condition. I don't have a need for it and am looking to sell it. I was wondering what would be a fair asking price. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Firemutt1 said:


> I recently inherited a Simplicity 870 with electric start and light. This machine is like new condition. I don't have a need for it and am looking to sell it. I was wondering what would be a fair asking price. Thanks for any advice.


It'd help a whole lot if you posted some pictures. Get some good closeup photos of different parts of the machine and also your location. Blower prices vary with locale.
And welcome to the forum


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Also look at your local craigslist and see what similar machines are going for.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Firemutt 

Things like value can depend on location. You should add a location to your profile so it pops up under your user name.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post pic's of it. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1, need to see some photos !!


----------



## Firemutt1 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Problem posting pictures*



micah68kj said:


> It'd help a whole lot if you posted some pictures. Get some good closeup photos of different parts of the machine and also your location. Blower prices vary with locale.
> And welcome to the forum


Joe,

You and several others have asked me to post pictures but I an having problems doing this. I have read the FAQ's concerning adding attachments but I am still unable to do so. When I click on the manage attachments button under my post no additional window opens to allow me to browse for the photo. I am NEW to the forum and would appreciate any help you can offer.

Thanks,
Mike
Ashland, VA


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have photos on your computer it's pretty easy to "attach" them. You need to go to the "Go Advanced" box under the blank replay box at the bottom of the thread. Or hit "Post Reply" way over on the left at the bottom of the thread. Both will get you to the same place.

Once the bigger reply box with more options pops up down below it will be "Attach Files" with a "Manage Attachments" button.
When you click on that you can search your hard drive, phone, camera ... and then clink on the photo and upload it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Full-size pics are here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...simplicity-870-picture3521-snow-blower-4.html

Firemutt,
thats a nice big "full size" Simplicity..
I found some info on-line that suggests it from about 1990.
up here in the snow belts, thats probably a $300 or $400 snowblower..

but..

Ashland Virginia? I wonder how it ended up down there? 
that machine is WAY too big for your climate..
I cant imagine there would be a high demand for such a machine down there..
you are in "single stage" territory..that could hurt its value, because its so out of place.

I would start at $400..that's probably too high, but its worth a shot..
Simplicitys of that type are good "higher end" models..
if you get no nibbles at $400, start reducing from there..

Scot


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

here's a video of one from Youtube
I'd say $150 in this market, $200 on a good day.
the WOT speed on this one needs to be clocked up a bit
THAT IS SOME HEAVY THICK STUFF IT IS THROWING


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Firemutt, it shouldn't be any different to up load or attach a picture of the Simplicity than it was to upload your avatar.


----------

